# ANSYS PRODUCT v12 with the latest fluent



## احمد الجزار2007 (13 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طبعا كلنا عارفين شركة ansys وأكيد برده عارفين ان الشركه اشترت برنامج الفلوينت 

ونزل كمان ضمن الاصدار الجديد من ال ansys تحت اسم (ansys fluent 12.0)

وده البرنامج 

















ودي صور لفلوينت 













http://rapidshare.com/files/213226237/ANSYS_12.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213229188/ANSYS_12.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213232162/ANSYS_12.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213235202/ANSYS_12.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213238431/ANSYS_12.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213241386/ANSYS_12.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213244471/ANSYS_12.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213247609/ANSYS_12.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213251492/ANSYS_12.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213255006/ANSYS_12.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213258643/ANSYS_12.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213262137/ANSYS_12.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213265888/ANSYS_12.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213269817/ANSYS_12.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213273550/ANSYS_12.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213277236/ANSYS_12.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213281425/ANSYS_12.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213285425/ANSYS_12.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213289707/ANSYS_12.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213293997/ANSYS_12.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213298163/ANSYS_12.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213302505/ANSYS_12.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213306767/ANSYS_12.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213310945/ANSYS_12.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213315255/ANSYS_12.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213319490/ANSYS_12.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213323763/ANSYS_12.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213328081/ANSYS_12.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213332767/ANSYS_12.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/213223409/ANSYS_12.part30.rar


وده رابط تورنت لهواة التورنت

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kzqemfzwzkj

ملحوظه روابط الرابيد شير منقول للامانه ولكن التونرت تبعي من علي موقع روسي​


----------



## ahmadghanayem (27 أبريل 2009)

please please I need the read me file please attache it or attache how to install the the crack.
Thanks in advance


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (28 أبريل 2009)

هل النسخة متوافقة مع نظام 64 بايت؟؟


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (28 أبريل 2009)

اولا دي طريقة التسطيب للاخ الي طالبها 
1) After you install ansys (including manager's license!) Run Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
2) Choose Your Display the License Server Machine Hostid 
3) Click on ok and overwrites HOSTNAME AND FLEXID 
4) Open the folder ans12_licgen 
5) Open the file using notepad ansys.dat 
6) The first line ansys.dat (SERVER host 000000000000 1055) to replace the host name of a real company (rewritten early HOSTNAME), which sets the server licenses, and 000000000000 on the rewritten FLEXID 
7) Keeping ansys.dat 
8) Run keygen.bat, get a license license.dat 
9) Open the file using notepad ansyslmd.ini 
10) replaces the host for the real name of the company (early rewritten HOSTNAME) 
11) Keeping ansyslmd.ini 
12) put ansyslmd.ini saved in C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ Shared Files \ Licensing (if installed on ansys drive C) 
13) Start Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
14) Click Install the License File, select the folder with the license.dat ans12_licgen 
13) Lezem in the folder C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ v120 \ fluent \ license \ win64, run Client_License_install-win64-2.0.exe 
14) In the field under the Enter the license server name: early writing recorded HOSTNAME, click Install 
15) We take



ثانيا بالنسبه لموضوع 64 بت انا مش مجربها ولكن انا كنت قابلت موضوع علي احد المنتديات الاجنبيه واضع البرنامج بصيغة 64 بت لو تذكرت الموضع هاحضره ليك ان شاء الله 

ونرجو الدعاء بالتوفيق​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (29 أبريل 2009)

هذا البرنامج مفيد جدا " جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (29 أبريل 2009)

*ansys x64*

الاخ الي طالب برنامج ansys x64 

ده تورنت من علي حسابي الخاص من موقع demonoid

رجاء علي قدر الامكان يكون الابلود متوازي مع الدونلود حتي لا افقد هذا الحساب 

التورنت في المرفقات​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (29 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم أحمد .
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك ولكني افضل روابط الرابيدشير لانها اسرع واسلم


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً عن كل من انتفع من هذا العمل


----------



## غزوان سعود (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد الجزار
انا ادرس الان ماجستير تخصص اهتزازات .. هل يستطيع برنامج الانسز نمذجة اهتزاز
plate vibration 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جهودك جباره الى الامام كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م احمد خلف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرًااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lady beauty (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة tutorial ansys v12 هل تستطيع مساعدتي؟


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اختي ممكن تراجعي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149613.html


----------



## gameur86 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

I FIND THE SOFTWAR 

je cherche le logsiel PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:''''''''''''''
contacté moi [email protected]


----------



## KALFOX (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور اخى الفاضل 
ممكن كمان إذا سمحت الجامبيت و الإكسييد المتوافق مع الإصدار 
ولك جزيل الشكر و جارى التنزيل بواسطة التورنت


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (26 يونيو 2010)

من الممكن تحميل برنامج الجامبت والاكسيد من هنا 

http://avaxhome.ws/software/rlmultiarchive2.html


----------



## KALFOX (27 يونيو 2010)

احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> من الممكن تحميل برنامج الجامبت والاكسيد من هنا
> 
> http://avaxhome.ws/software/rlmultiarchive2.html



الف الف شكر اخى الفاضل على متابعتك وسرعة تلبية الطلب ونعم الأخ 
عندى بس مشكلة صغيرة قابلتنى و انا بأعمل سيت أب للبرنامج وصلت لغاية الخطوة 3 (3) Click on ok and overwrites HOSTNAME AND FLEXID)
حاولت بالكوبى و البيست آخد الهوست نيم و السيرفر لكن فشلت و بصراحة شديدة انا مش عارف اتعامل مع خطوات السيت اب ليس لعدم درايتى بالكمبيوتر فأنا قمت بعمل سيت أب لبرامج كتير مثل الأوتو كاد و الماكس و السوليد أدج و السوليد وورك لكن لعدم وضوح الخطواتو المراد منها 
ارجو منك إذا كان عندك طريقة قمت انت بها فياريت توضح اكتر و إذا كان الموضوع منقول ارجو منك وضع رابط الموضوع الأصلى 
و جازاك الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

